# New STOWA Modell TESTAF, official announcement from Jörg Schauer



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

i just deleted the thread where my new TESTAF modell was shown.

The reason is that the picture was not permitted to show in the watchtime.net news.

It was just a fake with a unfinished case, bezel, crown and so. :-(

I just gave this picture to show the first impression how the watch looks like.

Now i try to get it out of watchtime.net because it just confusing the customer.

I am sorry for this situation and soon you will see the perfect watch. ;-)

I am not sure if it was the right decision to delete the thread but i think it confuses to many people if i keep it on the forum.

But i am open for better solutions.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Edit: I just added the *photoshop* night picture of the watch.


----------



## Addy711

The mock-up looked great, really looking forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## StufflerMike

Whatever you do the news already spread around the globe.


----------



## valmak

Jorg, is there a reason it looks so much like this Sinn model?


----------



## CM HUNTER

The crown on this picture sure looks better. Hope it will be a 42mm watch minimum.


----------



## Polaroid

And I hope it will be 42mm maximum.


----------



## LH2

Agree that the knurled crown in the photoshop is an improvement over the mock up, and that 42mm would be a good size!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

case will be 45 mm ! (but it will be Titanium case which is realy lght and very good to wear;-))

here are a statement to the design of the watch:

Hello,


many thanks for the commenst to the new STOWA Flieger TO1 which will be TESTAF tested. (still this picture here is only a drawing)


About the design:
There are a few rules you have to follow if you want to get the TESTAF certification. You can read all this rules under the TESTAF side in german and english.
This rules "limit" the design of the watch basicly.
But of course design is more than only the first view and the meaning that maybe one watch looks similar than the other ;-)
Similar yes, because we all have to use 12 hour lines and 60 minute lines ;-).
Also if you have to use superluminova illuminating markers and hands there are some technical limits and rules you have to follow.
The result is of course that the lines have to be in a minimum size and brightness.


But you can see that the STOWA dial and bezel following my own design rules.


Just let me say that i invest more than 60 (sixty) hours to design dial and hands for the new STOWA Flieger TO1 


To copy a existing watchdial needs 1-2 hours ;-)


I know it is not easy to feel the details of design for everybody in the same way.


But believe me: 
I never will copy a design because i have my own way and feeling for my watches and i do my sucesfull and many times awarded design since more than 20 years 


And, there are much more processes behind the design of a watch, but this would fill to much space here to explain. (there are books filled with all this things, books with many hundred pages )


For example the double line at 12 o´clock.


This is a typical and always used designpoint so many watches have used.
For better explanations, i have attached a few, only a few old STOWA watches i have and all this uses the double line , some really similar than i use now or Sinn have used, some in a other way.


One more point for the designprocess of a new watch is that you make you a catalogue of things the new watch should be for the customer to satiesfied him.


During the designprocess you try to follow this steps and points in your "designcatalogue"


Ok, the TESTAF certifications did a lot of work before, now we have to follow, but all of this is to satiesfied the customer with a better readable watch, in daylight as in nighttime.
(TESTAF really includes a design catalogue you have to follow and 6 people will test this optical features and say: "Yes" or "No", if the most say No you can start again to make your design TESTAF like)


If good designers made a list with features for a new design (and especially for this TESTAF watches) you will see that they sometimes end in a more or less "similar" result.


If this happen and this will happen with the coming TESTAF watches from other companies as well, you need a good eye and feeling to find the difference at the first view.
(of course there will be much more differences as case, crown, size, strap, hands)


But you will see them, as well as i and hopefully you also will see the difference between my new STOWA design and maybe some other modells in the market.


Best regards


Jörg Schauer


I like this discussion really because for my feeling the complete watch market (or at least 95%) is to much concentrated on the technicla aspect such like movements and old history models of old companies.
The design, which is one of the most important matter for the decision to buy a watch or not (sometimes i think to much people are blind to see this initial point for every watch purchase!) is not in the focus of the magazines, collectors and customers.


But a good and emotional designed watch is what the people buy, it has to be nice and it has to be in customers personal taste. The movement of course is also important, but think about this: Is the first impression of a nice thing not the most important ? What is responsible for the first view? The movement inside? The brandname on the dial? The price of the watch? or maybe the design of the watch ?


I believe and i know from many STOWA customers that they first wants a nice and good looking watch, second they think about "the engine inside" and of course after clearing this point they ask if they can accomplish this piece at this moment.


After they have checked up all this matters of course they want to be sure to be always welcome and a respected customer.
And if there is a service request or after sale matter they want to be recognized as a still also important part of the "deal".


This all is included in the strategic design which is the most important influence for my daily work.


So, to copy something is not in my brain, even not in the last small corner of it ;-), there is no space for things like that.


To be independent in thinking, creating and doing are the most motivating points in my daily life.


I will be back always with pleasure if there are discussions about watchdesign, this is what i really want. To open the eyes of more and more people to "find and feel the difference" between good and sustainable design or a lot of this rubbish which is arround in our world today.


----------



## Craithorn

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello,
> 
> case will be 45 mm ! (but it will be Titanium case which is realy lght and very good to wear;-))
> 
> here are a statement to the design of the watch:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> many thanks for the commenst to the new STOWA Flieger TO1 which will be TESTAF tested. (still this picture here is only a drawing)
> 
> 
> About the design:
> There are a few rules you have to follow if you want to get the TESTAF certification. You can read all this rules under the TESTAF side in german and english.
> This rules "limit" the design of the watch basicly.
> But of course design is more than only the first view and the meaning that maybe one watch looks similar than the other ;-)
> Similar yes, because we all have to use 12 hour lines and 60 minute lines ;-).
> Also if you have to use superluminova illuminating markers and hands there are some technical limits and rules you have to follow.
> The result is of course that the lines have to be in a minimum size and brightness.
> 
> 
> But you can see that the STOWA dial and bezel following my own design rules.
> 
> 
> Just let me say that i invest more than 60 (sixty) hours to design dial and hands for the new STOWA Flieger TO1
> 
> 
> To copy a existing watchdial needs 1-2 hours ;-)
> 
> 
> I know it is not easy to feel the details of design for everybody in the same way.
> 
> 
> But believe me:
> I never will copy a design because i have my own way and feeling for my watches and i do my sucesfull and many times awarded design since more than 20 years
> 
> 
> And, there are much more processes behind the design of a watch, but this would fill to much space here to explain. (there are books filled with all this things, books with many hundred pages )
> 
> 
> For example the double line at 12 o´clock.
> 
> 
> This is a typical and always used designpoint so many watches have used.
> For better explanations, i have attached a few, only a few old STOWA watches i have and all this uses the double line , some really similar than i use now or Sinn have used, some in a other way.
> 
> 
> One more point for the designprocess of a new watch is that you make you a catalogue of things the new watch should be for the customer to satiesfied him.
> 
> 
> During the designprocess you try to follow this steps and points in your "designcatalogue"
> 
> 
> Ok, the TESTAF certifications did a lot of work before, now we have to follow, but all of this is to satiesfied the customer with a better readable watch, in daylight as in nighttime.
> (TESTAF really includes a design catalogue you have to follow and 6 people will test this optical features and say: "Yes" or "No", if the most say No you can start again to make your design TESTAF like)
> 
> 
> If good designers made a list with features for a new design (and especially for this TESTAF watches) you will see that they sometimes end in a more or less "similar" result.
> 
> 
> If this happen and this will happen with the coming TESTAF watches from other companies as well, you need a good eye and feeling to find the difference at the first view.
> (of course there will be much more differences as case, crown, size, strap, hands)
> 
> 
> But you will see them, as well as i and hopefully you also will see the difference between my new STOWA design and maybe some other modells in the market.
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> Jörg Schauer
> 
> 
> I like this discussion really because for my feeling the complete watch market (or at least 95%) is to much concentrated on the technicla aspect such like movements and old history models of old companies.
> The design, which is one of the most important matter for the decision to buy a watch or not (sometimes i think to much people are blind to see this initial point for every watch purchase!) is not in the focus of the magazines, collectors and customers.
> 
> 
> But a good and emotional designed watch is what the people buy, it has to be nice and it has to be in customers personal taste. The movement of course is also important, but think about this: Is the first impression of a nice thing not the most important ? What is responsible for the first view? The movement inside? The brandname on the dial? The price of the watch? or maybe the design of the watch ?
> 
> 
> I believe and i know from many STOWA customers that they first wants a nice and good looking watch, second they think about "the engine inside" and of course after clearing this point they ask if they can accomplish this piece at this moment.
> 
> 
> After they have checked up all this matters of course they want to be sure to be always welcome and a respected customer.
> And if there is a service request or after sale matter they want to be recognized as a still also important part of the "deal".
> 
> 
> This all is included in the strategic design which is the most important influence for my daily work.
> 
> 
> So, to copy something is not in my brain, even not in the last small corner of it ;-), there is no space for things like that.
> 
> 
> To be independent in thinking, creating and doing are the most motivating points in my daily life.
> 
> 
> I will be back always with pleasure if there are discussions about watchdesign, this is what i really want. To open the eyes of more and more people to "find and feel the difference" between good and sustainable design or a lot of this rubbish which is arround in our world today.


Excited and disappointed in the space of a few seconds. Like many others I'm excluded from certain watches because of my wrist size of 6.75". If the 45mm size is retained there is no way I could wear this watch. I have a Marine Original and Ikarus presently. At best I could only hope that Jorg will offer the design in 42mm. On a positive note I really like the crown design.


----------



## ivanlt

Watch this video about TeStaF test procedures:









Unfortunately I do not understand German :-s


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

Today i did the crown Prototype.
(the serie is under production but i will get them earliest in July)

I need nearly 4 hours for one crown ;-)
(i did some works on 5 crowns, only one at this moment i have finished, need another 2-3 for Basel watches)

The basic was a raw crown i let produce a few weeks ago before i was sure how the crown should look for the final Testaf project.

To be ready in Basel i decided to get this raw crown that i can finish by myself.

After deciding how the crown and bezel should look and fits together i have drawn the crown, ordered it from the suplier and now i have done it as a prototype.
(of course this prototype is 100% functional)

After putting on the watch i can say that i think it will get the permission from the teststaff at the TESTAF test, the crown is possible to use with a glove pilots normaly use.
(this is one of the certified points)

The STOWA Logo is laserengraved with my lasermachine we also do individual engravings.

More details in a few days.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## StufflerMike

Testaf web site is bi-lingual. Just go to testaf.org


----------



## some.idiot

I love this new design. Very excited to see the final product


----------



## Ham

I really like the design. Will this watch become a regular production model, or will this be a limited release?


----------



## knight427

This is really awesome. I'm really looking forward for any details you can release. This might cause me to cancel my Flieger 6498 order.


----------



## ivanlt

I do not like very much titanium cases. Can they be polished (even if they have deep scratches and/or dents)?


----------



## kai1839

Craithorn said:


> Excited and disappointed in the space of a few seconds. Like many others I'm excluded from certain watches because of my wrist size of 6.75". If the 45mm size is retained there is no way I could wear this watch. I have a Marine Original and Ikarus presently. At best I could only hope that Jorg will offer the design in 42mm. On a positive note I really like the crown design.


Yes, but your wrist size is perfect for the 40mm Ikarus, and 41mm MO. Glass half full.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Alright, a 45mm pilot from Stowa. A dream come true!:-!


----------



## zpyder

kai1839 said:


> Yes, but your wrist size is perfect for the 40mm Ikarus, and 41mm MO. Glass half full.


Also I imagine the size is a testaf restriction, they probably want it large and legible for ease of reading? If this is the case if a smaller version was made would it be able to pass testaf certification?


----------



## Fischer

I don’t yet have a Flieger. This could be the one. 


What an amazing thread this is! Jörg is being open with us to a degree that is very welcome and also highly unusual. I think it enhances the appeal of a watch to know more about what goes into the design. Thank you, Jörg, for sharing with us these insights into the craft of watch design as you practise it.


----------



## The Naf

High Jorge...

First of all can I just say that it is an absolute pleasure to see you taking out time from your busy schedule and making regular contributions on here 

OK I'm a little bit of newcomer in the whole flieger scene so pardon me if the answer to my question is obvious...anyway just wanted to know if this would house an automatic or manually wound movement? What specific movement were you intending on using?

Cheers 

The Naf


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

the watch will have a automatic movement!

Please see attached the real pictures of the real dial and hands.

They are with Superluminova BWG 9 which looks white in dayliht and light blue in nighttime ;-)

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## The Naf

Beautiful ;-)

Might still stick with my choice of the flieger hand winding with the 6498 as I love the movement but will keep an eye out and see how the design progresses...the wife prefers the look of this so far so in the end she may have the final say he he.

Edit: not so sure anymore...had another look and the dials look simply stunning...any idea on price tag?

Thanks
The Naf


----------



## Jörg Schauer

One more thoughts about the basic idea and intention to make this watch.

First intention was to translate the origin Flieger design to a newer, fresher design with optimazed features.
(i have this first idea maybe a year ago when i didn´t know that something like TESTSF will come)

Not to stop to produce the existing Flieger line, NO!

This was never a idea.

The idea was to add it to the existing old historical looking Flieger watches with blued steel hands, with stainless steel case, with more attention to the Original STOWA Flieger watch from the 40´s.

But i feel in the last months that i want to bring the Flieger watch (design) to a next step.

*To show the people that we respect the old times but we also open for a new and next step.*

For this reason i carefully transformed the design to a more modern look, but i kept for example the shape of the old and historical hands.

I also kept the classic and really always good to wear watchcase style.

Of course in Titan (this is necessary to get the TESTAF certification in the reason of magnetism) the case feeling on the wrist is different, the weight - still in the 45 mm size is less than from a steel watch in 41 mm for example.

The new crown i designed is also a step forward.

It is very unique and very practical, i am happy to draw and tested this crown, maybe it will be a crown for all coming Flieger watches ?

The bezel and it´s clear look was also a very hard work, we did not only a nice and really clear readable design.

The technic of the bezel is also perfect, it will be not possible to loose this bezel ;-)
(Sinn also has a system, i think ours is at least as good as the Sinn system, of course i always respect Sinn´s quality and technic features)

But in the next 1-2 years we will add also a few and special technic features.

With the TESTAF certifiction we want to get for 2 watches this year (a chronograph will follow) we have chosen a way to be better and better in the future.

STOWA`s reputation is already very good, but we never stop to be better.

And there are some small details we want to share (for other "normal" watches)with the now developing TESTAF features.

It will be exiting to see what results we can get from this certification.

Many people don´t know and even can´t realize or at worst, they think, this is all stupid and not worth the time we invest. ;-)

I can tell this people that the target with TESTAF (for STOWA !) is to make better and better watches in the future.

And with TESTAF we have the job to develop, test and last but not least to bring this watches to the market. ;-)

A exiting job we are faced, but i am sure we will handle it.

If there are failures - maybe - this will be real life ! ;-), but the most important is that we learn from this and keep the way to make some really special watches in the future.

The new model names are showing our target:

TO means. *Technisch Optimiert *or in english: *technical optimazed
*
Best regards and a nice sunday.

Next week we wil launch more pictures of the production of the crown and maybe some other details.

Maybe i drive to the casemaker to make some pictures of the caseproduction.

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Price for the new tested and certified FLieger TO1 in Titanium will be around 1.290.- Euro i guess.
(with german VAT, without VAT it will be: 1.084.- Euro)

Maybe we launch it a bit under this priceidea, but it will be difficult because to develop all the single parts and tools are very expensive.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## The Naf

Thanks a lot jorg. You are clearly very passionate about this new line and have succeeded in transferring some of that passion and excitement onto me  can't wait to see what you come up with...will keep an eye on this thread. Somebody better pm me before these sell out! :-D 

Thanks again 

The Naf


----------



## MacManB

Hi Jörg,

thank you for sharing these information. It will be a very cool watch!!

*QUESTION WATER RESISTANCE*: What ist about the water resistance?? the TESTAF tells only that is needed? so that means 30-50m ist okay? what about your upcoming watch? at least 100m would be cool! Only to have in mind to take a shower. 50m is always a bit risky...? imho

thanks for releasing some more Information about this attractive watch.

Greetings Frank


----------



## Jörg Schauer

the watch will be 200 meters ;-) waterproof.

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## MacManB

Jörg Schauer said:


> the watch will be 200 meters ;-) waterproof.
> 
> best regards
> 
> jörg schauer


WOW! |>|>

Chapeau - know i am really impressed! thanks for the information

Frank


----------



## smuejae

Jörg, thanks for sharing the insight on the development of this spectacular watch. I find it thrilling. 

Your intention to elevate Flieger-Watches to a new level is courageous and bold. You will receive pushbacks by a lot of people (as already be seen in other forums) but that should never stop you or let you hesitate. You are up to something truly new and I hope you'll be acknowledged and rewarded for that.


----------



## ivanlt

Wow, that is a stunning water resistance for an aviator watch! But can a titanium case be polished (even if has deep scratches and/or dents)? :think:


----------



## sandymcg

This is looking very, very interesting. I like the dial, and am a sucker for titanium watches, so this may well get on the list.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the final version.


----------



## sandymcg

ivanlt said:


> Wow, that is a stunning water resistance for an aviator watch! But can a titanium case be polished (even if has deep scratches and/or dents)? :think:


I've had a titanium Omega Seamaster for over 15 years now, and it was daily wear for probably 10 years. Yes, titanium scratches, but if the finish is done right, then the scratches are MUCH less visible than SS. I've never felt the need to have the Seamaster polished, and I have absolutely no hesitation in buying another titanium watch.


----------



## ivanlt

sandymcg said:


> I've had a titanium Omega Seamaster for over 15 years now, and it was daily wear for probably 10 years. Yes, titanium scratches, but if the finish is done right, then the scratches are MUCH less visible than SS. I've never felt the need to have the Seamaster polished, and I have absolutely no hesitation in buying another titanium watch.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ivanlt

Jörg Schauer said:


> the watch will be 200 meters ;-) waterproof.
> 
> best regards
> 
> jörg schauer


Will it feature a screw down crown?


----------



## Horoticus

Jorg - Thank you for sharing your passion and the details for this watch. Do you have information on the case thickness and lug-to-lug dimensions? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Feyd

Subscribing!


----------



## zpyder

Will there be a clear caseback, or do the testaf requirements prevent that from being possible? 

About the only negative I have with the flieger is its water resistance. Maybe the new "modern" flieger will become a new grail for me for the far future!


----------



## StufflerMike

zpyder said:


> Will there be a clear caseback, or do the testaf requirements prevent that from being possible?
> 
> About the only negative I have with the flieger is its water resistance. Maybe the new "modern" flieger will become a new grail for me for the far future!


A display back would be possible but not advisable. See Testaf requirements and topic 3.2.8 - Resistance to common aviation fluids.
The case, crystal and sealing materials must not be damaged by occasional and brief contact with common aviation fluids (see table below) at an ambient temperature of +23° c:24
fuel
lubricants
solvents and cleaning agents
de-icing fluids


----------



## ziplepingouin

Big Up to Jorg for bringing this watch to market, it really look promising! Question: what kind of bracelet/strap will it have?


----------



## exxondus

Darn, i would love to get this. A pity its too large for my wrist. Hope to see a smaller version in future!

Big watch fans rejoice!


----------



## Redrum

Too big and looks too much like a Sinn. But I'm sure it will be a success.

Cheers!


----------



## Nishant

This watch is just my Stowa dream come true. Love it ... Will surely buy it !
You taking orders yet ? 
I bet the site would nearly crash the moment u start the orders !!!


----------



## Craithorn

zpyder said:


> Also I imagine the size is a testaf restriction, they probably want it large and legible for ease of reading? If this is the case if a smaller version was made would it be able to pass testaf certification?


Sinn already has a testaf approved watch and it is 41mm and a chrono to boot so my request for a Stowa in 42mm or smaller size would not disqualify it from testaf approval.


----------



## Craithorn

kai1839 said:


> Yes, but your wrist size is perfect for the 40mm Ikarus, and 41mm MO. Glass half full.


Neither half full nor half empty.. I like the design and would like to have the opportunity to purchase but will be excluded due to the 45mm size. I do find it odd that some designers knowingly exclude certain members of the buying public by choosing large designs. It would seem counter productive to limit your potential market in that way. Stowa does offer the Antea in several sizes and I hope that Jorg will see fit to do the same with the testaf watch.


----------



## ivanlt

> Too big and looks too much like a Sinn. Bat I'm sure it will be a success.
> 
> Cheers!


Has the size been confirmed? If it is 45mm I will surely pass on this one. Too big for my taste!


----------



## dhracer

ivanlt said:


> Has the size been confirmed? If it is 45mm I will surely pass on this one. Too big for my taste!


Yep, Jorg confirmed 45mm earlier in the thread. Looks stunning


----------



## ziplepingouin

Thing is that Stowa has a lot of smaller watches, so I think its good they diversify a little bit. If one say stowa should think about "small whristed", we could also say the opposite. And also keep in mind they're trying to create an "instrument" so bigger is better for readability...


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

in the reason that so many people ask for this watch (which is a bit surprising us positively ) we have decided to launch it in the Onlineshop during the next 2-3 days !

We also want to do this because we have to tell a lot of details about Design and the used features.

The best is to do this in our own Onlineshop.

We also will give the possibility to do a preorder for this watch.
(price is fixed at the moment at 1.290.- Euros, if we can do cheaper we will do of course)

Delivery will be middle to end of July for the first 50 watches !

We have already all material soon in stock, only the crowns need till middle of June.
(we already have made reservation for the production plan in July for this 50 watches)

So please take a look here in the forum sometimes, we will launch it here when we have taken the watch to the Onlineshop.

*We have had a other plan for the launching of this watch, but liv´fe is always different than our thoughts ;-)*

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## The Naf

Getting very excited...let's see if the Mrs gives her blessings :-D

The Naf


----------



## cheapshades2012

That didn't take long, Jorg ;-) This thread has shown your openness and enthusiasm . Very very interesting. Thank you. Orders will pour in.b-)


----------



## Jörg Schauer

more pictures from the process of prototyping the crown.
(saturday evening was to late to make the pictures ready for launching)

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Tanjecterly

I am very interested! I am especially pleased at the 200 meter water resistance. I hope that Jorg provides more than 50 for sale.

However, I'd like a smaller size available, please. Ideally, 40 mm size.


----------



## brainless

Tanjecterly said:


> I am very interested! I am especially pleased at the 200 meter water resistance. I hope that Jorg provides *more than 50* for sale.
> 
> However, I'd like a smaller size available, please. Ideally, 40 mm size.


Joerg wrote:



> Delivery will be middle to end of July for *the first 50 *watches !


Volker ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly

Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Heello everybody,

again the german watchmagazine announced in his todays newsletter the same picture :-(, we have stopped, but there was a problem in communication.

Sorry for this again.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Heello everybody,

again the german watchmagazine announced in his todays newsletter the same picture :-(, we have stopped, but there was a problem in communication.

Sorry for this again.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## The Naf

The suspense...its killing me! So excited :-D if my wife says no I'm going to have to leave WUS :-( it will be too heartbreaking hanging around here :-(

The Naf


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear Naf,

not only you are faced such problems ;-)

This is the normal watch enthusiast problem worldwide 

The best is to find time and some money which is always free for this wonderful hobby!

But hornest speaking. I am also faced so many problems at this moment in the reason that the not ready watch was launched by the magazine :-(

It costs us so many time to clear up the situation, not only here in this forum.

But anyway, this makes it much more interesting how the final watch looks.

Here are a picture - also not good , that the people can see the blue color of the superluminova we use in this watch, it´s blue in night and white during the daylight .

best regards

Jörg


----------



## some.idiot

Can this new Superluminova be applied to other Stowa models?


----------



## StufflerMike

some.idiot said:


> Can this new Superluminova be applied to other Stowa models?


It is not new, it just new for Stowa to use it. Any Superluminova can be applied to ny watch. The question is, does Stowa want to do so. For the Flieger I'd say no (hopefully no) because it would be historically wrong to be used on a Flieger.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Well I think this is a cool project and I'm sure these will be an instant success. It's ironic that I'm getting back into smaller watches again after many years of chasing the larger ones. So I'm on the fence if I will go for one of these or not, we'll see. Would love to see a 40-42mm version though.


----------



## The Naf

Jörg Schauer said:


> But hornest speaking. I am also faced so many problems at this moment in the reason that the not ready watch was launched by the magazine :-(
> 
> It costs us so many time to clear up the situation, not only here in this forum.
> Jörg


Any publicity is good publicity right?  thanks for taking the time out and giving us a little glimpse every night in spite of ur busy schedule 

The Naf


----------



## The Naf

Haha success! The Mrs said yes! Perfect timing actually...today she had a scan for our upcoming little one and we found out it was a girl! We have a beautiful boy so this was just perfect news for us  (though of course we would have been happy with a boy too). To top it of my mum had 4 boys and no girls so the whole family is excited :-D anyway in that excitement my lovely wife said you can order the watch  so yea a Stowa for me for sure. If I really love this it will be it...but in case i don't like the design that much I'll go for the hand winding flieger 

The Naf


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear Peter,

sizes are always subjective - still if a messure is objective ;-)

What i mean is that i have my Edition 15 for example, it is 44 mm size.

But many people say that in the reason of the small lugs and the optical design it looks much smaller.

So it is like always, a picture or a messure or a first impression will never tell you the real thing ;-)

For this i am planning to send sample watches around the world and maybe i find some people who are willed to present them to some interested customers.

For example some people from new York, London, Singapore (and much more citys) make meetings to present this watch.

i will pay some drinks, still if i can´t join ;-)

I think this will be the best to see the real thing.

bye for now

Jörg

Another important point for this watch is the material: Titan is not heavy, this means the watch is not "fighting with your wrist", it is comfortable wearing ;-)

At the moment i am wearing this prototype and the watch feels really good on the wrist.

My wirstsize is 17.5 -18 cm ! (complete length from watch and strap)


----------



## Chronomatic

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> sizes are always subjective - still if a messure is objective ;-)
> 
> What i mean is that i have my Edition 15 for example, it is 44 mm size.
> 
> But many people say that in the reason of the small lugs and the optical design it looks much smaller.
> 
> So it is like always, a picture or a messure or a first impression will never tell you the real thing ;-)
> 
> For this i am planning to send sample watches around the world and maybe i find some people who are willed to present them to some interested customers.
> 
> For example some people from new York, London, Singapore (and much more citys) make meetings to present this watch.
> 
> i will pay some drinks, still if i can´t join ;-)
> 
> I think this will be the best to see the real thing.
> 
> bye for now
> 
> Jörg
> 
> Another important point for this watch is the material: Titan is not heavy, this means the watch is not "fighting with your wrist", it is comfortable wearing ;-)
> 
> At the moment i am wearing this prototype and the watch feels really good on the wrist.
> 
> My wirstsize is 17.5 -18 cm ! (complete length from watch and strap)


Is there a way regular people who are not necessarily watch retailers can come to these events? Stowa is my favorite watch brand and I've been waiting patiently for my Antea, but I would love an excuse to have a few drinks with fellow Stowa lovers and see what else they have to offer in person.

I'd live to see a prodiver on my wrist  haha.

I am in NYC by the way.


----------



## al3xx

Jorg,

If you are interested in presenting this watch in San Francisco I would be able to do that! Would you be doing this very soon? Or would it be closer to the ship date of June/July?

Either way, great to hear about this watch - it is very exciting and while I originally was planning on purchasing a non-Flieger next, I may have to get a third Flieger before I get myself something like a Marine!

Alex


----------



## some.idiot

The Naf said:


> Haha success! The Mrs said yes! Perfect timing actually...today she had a scan for our upcoming little one and we found out it was a girl! We have a beautiful boy so this was just perfect news for us  (though of course we would have been happy with a boy too). To top it of my mum had 4 boys and no girls so the whole family is excited :-D anyway in that excitement my lovely wife said you can order the watch  so yea a Stowa for me for sure. If I really love this it will be it...but in case i don't like the design that much I'll go for the hand winding flieger
> 
> The Naf


Congratulations!

I've already asked my wife if I can order a Stowa when she gives birth  We'll see what the answer is..


----------



## Horoticus

Jörg Schauer said:


> At the moment i am wearing this prototype and the watch feels really good on the wrist. My wirstsize is 17.5 -18 cm!


Jorg - That is great information, especially because my wrist size is similar. Would you please share the lug-to-lug length? I am hoping it is <50mm. Thank you!


----------



## The Naf

What is the thickness Like? Any chance of getting a wrist shot with you wearing this beauty Jorg 

The Naf


----------



## StufflerMike

Chronomatic said:


> ?...I am in NYC by the way.


So you missed the last event in NYC ?


----------



## Chronomatic

stuffler said:


> So you missed the last event in NYC ?


Guess I did since I made a post asking about it.


----------



## njc2o

When is this up for pre order.?


----------



## StufflerMike

njc2o said:


> When is this up for pre order.?


Please read what Jörg wrote 3 days ago...



> Hello everybody,
> 
> in the reason that so many people ask for this watch (which is a bit surprising us positively ) we have decided to launch it in the Onlineshop during the next 2-3 days !
> 
> We also want to do this because we have to tell a lot of details about Design and the used features.
> 
> The best is to do this in our own Onlineshop.
> 
> *We also will give the possibility to do a preorder for this watch.
> (price is fixed at the moment at 1.290.- Euros, if we can do cheaper we will do of course)*
> 
> Delivery will be middle to end of July for the first 50 watches !
> 
> We have already all material soon in stock, only the crowns need till middle of June.
> (we already have made reservation for the production plan in July for this 50 watches)
> 
> So please take a look here in the forum sometimes, we will launch it here when we have taken the watch to the Onlineshop.
> 
> We have had a other plan for the launching of this watch, but liv´fe is always different than our thoughts
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


....so simply stay tuned and watch the announcements or....drop Stowa an e-mail.


----------



## njc2o

stuffler said:


> Please read what Jörg wrote 3 days ago...
> 
> ....so simply stay tuned and watch the announcements or....drop Stowa an e-mail.


Yeah I read that. Not up 3days later and I thought we might get an update. Shame on me for asking


----------



## Jörg Schauer

this is what you see at night from the *FLIEGER TO1 TESTAF* dial - no fake, thats true, no photoshop or anything else ;-)
i changed no pixel !

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## The Naf

Jörg Schauer said:


> this is what you see at night from the *FLIEGER TO1 TESTAF* dial - no fake, thats true, no photoshop or anything else ;-)
> i changed no pixel !
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


What a tease! Looks great! 

The Naf


----------



## StufflerMike

Promising !


----------



## The Naf

I could be way off but I suspect the release might be soon...very soon...preferably 9 a.m. in GMT +10 :-D

The Naf


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

please find attached the official pictures from the dial:

1 - in daylight
2- between day and night
3- in nighttime

This picture are real, without any work to make them nicer as they are ;-)
(we only clean the dials from dust from making the pictures, no other works done)

Please be advised that many companies make works on their nightpictures of dials and hands.
Some of them are not the real situation because often this pictures show also the white underprinting.
This is not real and does not show the real size of the illuminating lines in nighttime.
If you also show the white underprinting the illuminating lines and numbers looks much bigger as they are in real ;-)

For this reason i decided to make this pictures which shows the real dial, without any manipulation.
As you can see in the picture between day and night the illuminating looks a bit bigger than it is realy in the night.
I think this pictures explain what i mean. ;-)


Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Tanjecterly

Oh, very nice! This is getting very interesting! I think there's going to be a mad scramble for preorders.


----------



## Chronomatic

Well done! I can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## jcs214

Thank you for these previews and updates! It is too large of a watch for my wrist, but I am still following it closely. If a 42mm version is produced in the future I will be very very interested!


----------



## Polaroid

I can't wait for the NYC event! So glad to hear about that. Looking forward to seeing the new model as well as any others since I haven't even seen a Stowa in person yet! 

Also thank you Jörg for all the updates and insight on the design and manufacturing process. I could read those updates all day.


----------



## Horoticus

Jorg - Any additional information about the specs and preorder? Not that I'm impatient or anything...:-d


----------



## valmak

Thanks for all the great info Jorge. This new watch looks amazing and I think the idea to move the company forward is great!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

watch will be launched in our Onlineshop late afternoon tomorrow.
With more specifications, price and the chance to preorder.
Watch itself will be ready Thursday*, than i can show the actual and finished pictures ;-)

best regards

Jörg Schauer

*Edit: probably Thursday night !!!


----------



## The Naf

Still undecided between this and the hand winding flieger so can't wait to see pictures :-D

The Naf


----------



## some.idiot

The Naf said:


> Still undecided between this and the hand winding flieger so can't wait to see pictures :-D
> 
> The Naf


get both


----------



## The Naf

some.idiot said:


> get both


Haha if only...

The Naf


----------



## Jeffza

Very nice. I may wait for this to be released instead of buying one of your Fliegers.


----------



## some.idiot

It's up!

Flieger TO1 TESTAF - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## The Naf

Man I need a picture! :-D guess I'll have to wait til Thursday :-(

The Naf


----------



## rcnich

Ordered... and now the wait begins.


----------



## The Naf

Don't you guys order all 50 before I get to see actual pictures and decide! >_<

The Naf


----------



## rcnich

The Naf said:


> Don't you guys order all 50 before I get to see actual pictures and decide! >_<
> 
> The Naf


The TESTAF web page notes that you can cancel your order should you see the photos and decide you don't want to purchase.
"After the final pictures have been published you can also cancel again uncomplicated."


----------



## The Naf

Thanks! That's great! Done! Now we wait for the pictures :-D 

The Naf


----------



## Horoticus

I just don't know how a LTL of 54.5mm is going to work for me. 50 is usually my max. Oh well, guess I need to wait for the smaller version!


----------



## billmurdock

...by the way: Any news about the Stowa TESTAF chronograph yet? 
bill


----------



## Viacheslav Savitskiy

Hi Jorg,
STOWA Flieger TESTAF is too large for me. But this watch has ETA 2824 TOP movement and very high water, shock resistance. I prefer to order Flieger Baumuster B. But can it be with TOP movement version?
Regards,
Slava


----------



## StufflerMike

Viacheslav Savitskiy said:


> Hi Jorg,
> STOWA Flieger TESTAF is too large for me. But this watch has ETA 2824 TOP movement and very high water, shock resistance. I prefer to order Flieger Baumuster B. But can it be with TOP movement version?
> Regards,
> Slava


Please make your request an email to [email protected]


----------



## Jörg Schauer

3-4 hours more and i can show much more of the watch- please wait till 9 p.m, 10 p.m, i will come back with more details ;-), nearly finished TESTAF watch.

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## Ryan T.

Can't wait -- it's been 3 hours now!!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Tranquilo, Tranquilo ;-)

Just finished.
The bezel is nearly ready - nearly, the look from the side i can launch tomorrow ;-)

But the look from the front will be like this. 

I have laserengraved the first bezel with its real texture/typographic.

See you tomorrow 

Bye for now

Jörg Schauer

Today the casemaker was here and we talked about the last details for the bezels.
I think thursday we have all parts 100% together 

The dial is much darker than it is.

Bezel inlay and dial are exactly the same dark matt black ;-)

But the light is shining on the sapphire.


----------



## Ryan T.

Beautiful! Hopefully ordering tonight. Have the initial 50 for July delivery all been allocated yet?


----------



## Jörg Schauer

but be advised: the watch looks real much better than on this pure picture !!

Not all 50 already ordered for the first delivery, maybe around 30.

But we will be ready in August to deliver the watch in the normal timeframe than the other models.** (ok, at the moment also 3 months nearly :-()

best regards

jörg schauer

Just to explain:
We have reserved production time in July for 50 watches, material we will have for a few hundreds.
So i was planing to make at least 50 before summer holidays.
Some misunderstood and they thought that the watch is maybe limited ;-), but it is not.


----------



## The Naf

Just interested in your thoughts on the buffalo strap. Does it offer any particular advantage over the rubber strap other than comfort? I've placed a pre-order for the rubber strap version but wanted to be sure I made the right choice.

The Naf


----------



## valmak

that looks great Jorg! a quick question... if i put in my order do i need to pay now or when the order is ready to ship?


----------



## The Naf

Jörg Schauer said:


> Just to explain:
> We have reserved production time in July for 50 watches, material we will have for a few hundreds.
> So i was planing to make at least 50 before summer holidays.
> Some misunderstood and they thought that the watch is maybe limited ;-), but it is not.


Ok thanks so much for that clarification Jorg. I guess I was under that mistaken impression as well. Anyway I have cancelled my order and will wait for September to order. This will give me time to look at the new flieger Handwinding with sub-seconds as well. It will also mean I don't receive my anniversary gift 6 months ahead of the actuall anniversary date! haha. Anyway it has been a real pleasure reading your posts on this forum and appreciating your passion, openness and honesty so rest assured I will be ordering a Stowa sometime this year. Probably closer to september so it can arrive around December/January in time for our 5th anniversary :-D


----------



## Bozz_Keren

Hi Mr. Jorg,

I want to ask about the bezel, looks like the minute is reversed, is this TESTAF requirement?
also could stowa add date in the watch? it would be nice 
thanks


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II

It's a black diamond


----------



## Tanjecterly

Very nice indeed. I think this one will cause many folks to rearrange their "need to have" list! But like others have said, I would much prefer to have a smaller version. Can we have that, please?


----------



## Jörg Schauer

payment is always when watch is under production, not before ;-)

rubber strap is better for using in water

this is one difference, there are some more, maybe the rubber keeps a bit longer the condition

"rubber design" - in the reason of the dark matt black color - i like rubber straps very much on dark black dialed watches ;-)

but this is only personal taste

best regards

jörg schauer

on this weekend the pictures with rubber also will be launched in the shop


----------



## The Naf

Would love to see wrists shots as well just to get an idea how the watch sits on the wrist as its fairly large. All in good time I'm sure 

The Naf


----------



## Jörg Schauer

another picture from the top, it shows the watch 99%. ;-)


Jörg Schauer


----------



## some.idiot

Bozz_Keren said:


> Hi Mr. Jorg,
> 
> I want to ask about the bezel, looks like the minute is reversed, is this TESTAF requirement?
> also could stowa add date in the watch? it would be nice
> thanks


I've also wondered why the numbers go this way


----------



## Vuk

Because It works like countdown minutes bezel.. There is same bezel on some vintage Stowa on the first page of this tread.


----------



## The Naf

Hmm from this angle it looks very much like a fusion between a diver and a flieger...I respect and appreciate why the design needs to be this way owing to the requirements for TESTAF certification. But somehow personally I don't feel the same love for it as I do for the traditional fliegers...will wait to see more pictures but think I'll wait and order the hand winding flieger with subseconds instead. But I do think this is a step forward into the future  

The Naf


----------



## zpyder

The Naf said:


> Hmm from this angle it looks very much like a fusion between a diver and a flieger..


I think so too, but I think that might be about right for the aim. Jorg said about bringing the old classic fliegers up to date. As divers are quite current and modern, a merging of the two would kind of be expected maybe.

I was looking at the picture earlier and was thinking it was like a blending of different styles, but couldn't put my finger on it, I think you did. Closest I could describe was that the angles and curves are almost as though the smoother curved case of the classic fliegers has been given a more modern, angular case, but stopping short of some of the very chunky diver designs.

If the TO1 had a date, smaller size, and display caseback (and WR allowing it to get wet without concern) I'd be quite tempted.


----------



## The Naf

zpyder said:


> ...the smoother curved case of the classic fliegers has been given a more modern, angular case...


I think IWC does this very well...although their fliegers are more about bringing the aesthetics more into the future as opposed to the technical aspects which this project aims at.

Would be very interesting to seen where this line heads into the future 

The Naf


----------



## Perseus333

Jörg Schauer said:


> another picture from the top, it shows the watch 99%. ;-)
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Jörg - can you post some pictures of the back of the watch showing how the sapphire see through caseback and movement would look? I think this would be of great interests to many still teetering on the edge of ordering one.


----------



## Vuk

Perseus333 said:


> Jörg - can you post some pictures of the back of the watch showing how the sapphire see through caseback and movement would look? I think this would be of great interests to many still teetering on the edge of ordering one.


I beleive It would be solid caseback to meet TESTAF anti - magnetic requirements..


----------



## gr8adv

Perseus333 said:


> Jörg - can you post some pictures of the back of the watch showing how the sapphire see through caseback and movement would look? I think this would be of great interests to many still teetering on the edge of ordering one.


Hey everyone quit bugging Jorg, he is suppose to be servicing my watch. ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike

Perseus333 said:


> Jörg - can you post some pictures of the back of the watch showing how the sapphire see through caseback and movement would look? I think this would be of great interests to many still teetering on the edge of ordering one.


While I do not see a display back coming I am amazed how many people come up with such a haste in ordering realizing that the Testaf Flieger has not pased the test yet. If all will go as scheduled the tests will terminate in may/june. Jörg may correct me but I do not think that a Flieger will come with the Testaf trademark without getting the certificate ??


----------



## Perseus333

gr8adv said:


> Hey everyone quit bugging Jorg, he is suppose to be servicing my watch. ;-)


Hahahahaha ...



Vuk said:


> I beleive It would be solid caseback to meet TESTAF anti - magnetic requirements..





stuffler said:


> While I do not see a display back coming I am amazed how many people come up with such a haste in ordering realizing that the Testaf Flieger has not pased the test yet. If all will go as scheduled the tests will terminate in may/june. Jörg may correct me but I do not think that a Flieger will come with the Testaf trademark without getting the certificate ??


Not according to official specs of this watch on Stowa's website:

*Materiality*
*Case: *Titanium
*bezel: *Titanium, base cage with inserted convex aluminum inlay, black anodized, engraved and with Superluminova triangle turnable in both directions, 60 catch, bezel constructed undetachable
*Dial: *black matt coated with Superluminova BWG9 (white)
Stowa Logo and official TESTAF Logo printed in dark grey
*Crystals: *Front Sapphire crystal domed and *sapphire display case back*, both sides A/R coating
*Hands: *Superluminova BWG9 (white)
*Strap: *Leather strap or rubber strap with screwed pins
*Crown:* Titanium with STOWA Logo

I have also confirmed with Luisa separately via email that the watch will come with a see through caseback ...


----------



## usc1

I think Jorg did a bang up job with this model. It is very different from the current collection and offers buyers yet another option. I really it. |>


----------



## SaveTheClockTower!

Perhaps I missed it but I can't find the answer to this anywhere....
I know the watch is 200M WR, but it doesn't say whether it has a screw down crown or not,
can anyone confirm if it does or doesn't? Thanks.


----------



## tomek123er

I think stowa team should make a little announcement about new watch in the news section on their web page. Nice and fresh design but not for me.


----------



## Randito

The design is great and I am happy to see something new. Are there any new technical features implemented to obtain the Testaf designation? If so, will it eventually trickle Down to the other flieger models as well? Just wondering if there is any faraday cages or other shock absorption technologies used in this watch that we haven't seen on other models.


----------



## StufflerMike

Specs just say: "Crown: Titanium with STOWA Logo".


----------



## ssbowtie1

Vuk said:


> I beleive It would be solid caseback to meet TESTAF anti - magnetic requirements..


From the watch technical details section:

*Crystals: *Front Sapphire crystal domed and sapphire display case back, both sides A/R coating


----------



## al3xx

I feel like if it has 200 m water resistance it probably have a screw down crown? It will help with sealing out water.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello,

I just received the last parts by Minicar from our case supplier and now I start to complete the first watch.

Everything is best, I feel that this is the best case *we ever have done !!!! ;-)*

The crown is not screwed in, this is not necessary for water resistance.

We have two gaskets inside, that´s enough ;-)

Later you will see pictures of this perfect watch - maybe late this evening.
Now I have to engrave the caseback and I have to engrave the bezel inlays - both will need a bit time to make the perfect laser programms.

See you later ;-)

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Jörg Schauer

a bit late but i just finished the first watch and some pictures ;-)

WATCH IS READY ;-)

I have alos add a 360 video from the watch to the Onlineshop, please go here 
Flieger TO1 TESTAF - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

Now we show the watch next week in Basel and after Basel we will send it to the TESTAF Testing procedure 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## The Naf

Oh wow its very late where you are Jorg. Go get some rest ;-) I must say I really do love the watch with a rubber strap...hmm confused again lol...

The Naf


----------



## some.idiot

Oh my


----------



## Perseus333

Wow! Wow! Wow! Thanks so much for the pictures of the complete whole watch including the back.

I loooove the look of the watch, the see through caseback and the top grade movement! I am glad to have made the pre-order!


----------



## gr8adv

Very very nice.


----------



## DanielGoh

Just saw the video. Nice watch, and I like how the Stowa and Testaf logo disappears and reappears at certain angles.


----------



## knight427

Truly amazing. I'm so glad I got my order in earlier this week. Can you please take some wrist shots using both the rubber and leather bands? Also, I see the watch is numbered 0003/1000. I know you said this will not be a limited watch, so why is it numbered that way? Finally, have you considered offering a German Silver rotor with some details about TESTAF certification on it?


----------



## Hondo Lane

Incredible! Case is truly a work of art. Also, I really like how subtle the Stowa label and Testaf logo appear on the dial. This is a watch to wear - not to collect (or baby!). That being said I would love to be rewarded by having my watch laser etched with with my number in the first 50! Surely those of us that placed orders without even having seen the final watch could be given this simple gift!! ;-) I have been considering dozens of watches for my next purchase and am happy that I can now relax and wait for this beauty to arrive in the mail! Kudos on this unique watch :-!.

Hondo


----------



## The Naf

was it just me or did someone else also notice that they changed the background music to that video? :-D


----------



## zpyder

Ok so now I have a new grail for after my flieger arrives! Hopefully a smaller version will be out in 10 years time!


----------



## avatar1

Wow, very nice diver!
Wait a minute...:think:

Nope, the design's not for me, I like the current Flieger lineup much better.
Thumbs up for the engineering work, though. :-!


----------



## al3xx

Great job Jorg - the watch is stunning and I would love to see it in person (and probably buy one when the funds permit). I would love to learn more about the conception of this watch, from idea to design to production. The main case looks quite similar to the case on the Flieger/Marine Originals, obviously larger, the lugs look thinner, and made of titanium instead of stainless steel. However, the crown and bezel are interesting changes. Also, I would love to learn about what future variants you would be entertaining, i.e. handwinding 2801, maybe larger movements, chrono? Very excited to hear more and keep up the good work!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

i will open a new thread with siome points and reasons for the design of the TESTAF watch.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## njc2o

Weird emotions regarding this piece. Love it, been ready to pull the trigger twice, but haven't done it. Not sure why.


----------



## TimT

if there would only be a smaller version available. the design is great!!!!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

here are the latest and first pictures from a profesional photographer ;-)

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## The Naf

We need wrist shots :-D many of us here are worried a bit about the size and I know you stated that due to the design it didn't look big a lug to lug measurement of 54.5 is almost unwearable on my 7.25" wrist. Would be nice to see a wrist shot of a similar sized wrist :-D

The Naf


----------



## wicked

I like the clean and uncluttered design, very Stowa, but it looks more like a dive watch to me.


----------



## StufflerMike

Go to the other thread Jörg opened a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

the last steps are under work.

Here you can download the actual and new layouted FLIEGER TO1 TESTAF catalogue.
(has just been finalized this morning, now it is going to be printed)

In German: TESTAF TO1 Katalog

In english: TESTAF TO1 catalogue

See you in Basel this year !

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## StufflerMike

Great work. Wish you success in Basel !


----------



## Robotaz

Craithorn said:


> I do find it odd that some designers knowingly exclude certain members of the buying public by choosing large designs. It would seem counter productive to limit your potential market in that way.


I find it odd that people with little wrists would presume that all watches should fit them. I happen to not be able to where Damaskos because they are too small. I owned a DC67 and it looked silly. I finally have a watch that I was hoping for, and that will look right on me. You have many, many choices, much more than me in fact, to keep you happy so I suggest you focus on the positive and enjoy them instead of hoping everyone makes watches solely to fit you.

The miniature wrist people constantly complaining around here gets really, really tiresome.


----------



## Axelay2003

The Naf said:


> We need wrist shots :-D many of us here are worried a bit about the size and I know you stated that due to the design it didn't look big a lug to lug measurement of 54.5 is almost unwearable on my 7.25" wrist. Would be nice to see a wrist shot of a similar sized wrist :-D
> 
> The Naf


I think you will be okay. My wrist size is 6.75"(I have a "flat" wrist as opposed to "round"). My max is 54mm L2L. The 0.5mm additional is a deal breaker. I like the 45mm case size, but wished the L2L could have been 52mm. I will be hoping for a smaller 42mm with an L2L of 50mm. I really love this design.


----------



## Molon Labe

Needs "made in Germany" on the face


----------



## Zoot Allures

This new one is wonderful, awesome... what else to add that wasn't already said? Congratulations, Herr Schauer!


----------



## bravoecho

Design is perfect, congratulations to Mr. Jorg and Stowa. Dial really blends into stealth look and matching with utilitarian look of the watch.

I wish it was housing an ETA 2892 (with date window of course) instead of 2824, nothing major but better I think, and dimensions are out of my league despite having flat wrists bigger than 7"... Diameter and L2L distance were the deal breakers for me...


----------

